# Strippers Delight



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

This is my new themed build and its started with the cab and the trailer, working on getting ideas for the dance floor as I have not been in a strip club in over 12 years will have to rely on google images for authenticity.
the last two pics are of another idea as I may put one of these on the back of the trailer, will not be modeling the white truck however. Just ideas.


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lmaopo.. Thats sick


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Definatly gonna be watchin this one. I've had this idea floatin around for a while.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh he'll yeah. I've love that truck since its come out. The 1.1 not the model. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE A COOL PROJECT GOOD LUCK:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dig THAT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

Not much of an update, found a good shape of plastic for the poles base, not sure if i want the top layer or not on it!
















Still trying things out, may change it up to plexiglass, but may go wood floor, believe it or not this one is hard to get ideas for....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Pretty bad ass. I say leave the top layer so that you can throw a mirror effect all the way around the side of it. Give it the bling it needs.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

wild idea, dig it!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Love the idea! Also where did you find the bra and panties??


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

Made them out of lead foil, cut to shape then painted. They look a little on the small size may make them bigger.








also made some sex toys in scale to, my new idea for the next build is taking a van and calling it "the peepshow" and putting a regular peepshow in the back of the van and putting a chair and the toys in it. I know it sounds kinda sick but will see how that one comes out.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

LMAO!!Looking good,Darren!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol wow!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

updates


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:wow:lol damn! cool idea tho!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

updates are coming soon been itching to get back on this soon, working on the aztec warriorfor a while now but should have something soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

modelsinc1967 said:


> Made them out of lead foil, cut to shape then painted. They look a little on the small size may make them bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god! LMFAO!! That's fuckin awesome!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

oh yes crazy but will be a good one


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks Tingo's
























My new years resolution is to finish my aztec warrior, this strippers delight and the egyptian raider theme builds. Little update on this one, decided I wanted to take the top off which would go along with the theme of the build, going topless.....


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

modelsinc1967 said:


> Made them out of lead foil, cut to shape then painted. They look a little on the small size may make them bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your a freak!!!! but I can't wait to see it done:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks bichito,
























Got these in a trade from another member on another forum in a trade. Now I have the strippers.....


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

This is gonna be a unique project, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Bugs-one just a little update I got some fire back under me for this build, mock up of the interior will have bucket seats with custom card backs and a custom console.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

playing card metal seat back, the center console fitted to interior...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

I have come up with color for this build and the lighter shade of pink is the interior color just trying decide what color for the exterior, in the pic the blue is actually purple. Leaning towards the Kandy Scarlet thou, which is the middle color








The interior had to be censored because if i did not put the playing cards over the interior door panels then the mods would have to take off this thread but you get the idea.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

what "MOD"'s?!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

you can see the full unedited version of the door panels on my website at this link http://modelsinc.yolasite.com/strippers-delight.php


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

Its gonna be a rated xxx build when Im done with it.


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

HOT DAMMIT! THAT'S WUSUP BRO!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Strippers Delight is looking good, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2014)

thanks guys.
























played around with this one last night. Trying to get motivated again with it....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

awwwwwe shiiiiit! cant wait for his one to be on!!! and looking forward to the updates!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

dope


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2014)

thanks guys hopefully more to to soon heres a little update...working on the bed of the truck , making a sealed bed but with a compartment that will open and hopefully slide out when im done with it to display stripper stuff like clothes and g strings and things of that nature........


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2014)

hood graphics


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

just a quick update, found my tattoo decals and thought that I would add some to the ladies of the stage...just a quick shot of dull coat to flatten out the shine and they are good to go...
























hopefully more to come soon, I really want to dive back into this build to get farther with it but the egyptian raider build has taken up all my time, however hope to have more soon...


----------

